# What' s your favorite hand saw



## 1savagehunter (Dec 23, 2008)

Like the silkys but wondering what you all like and don't like.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 23, 2008)

*the one from stihl works great for me.*

made in Japan and sharp as can be.45 bucks and available around the corner.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Dec 23, 2008)

Silky Sugoi worn on the leg while climbing. Gumboi for small tree pruning


----------



## Stihl Alive (Dec 23, 2008)

I just got a Silky and like it a lot. I don't really have any experience with the other brands though. I had a carpenters saw on a bungee chord for a couple of weeks so this one is decisively better.


----------



## HolmenTree (Dec 23, 2008)

Silky Sugoi holstered on my right leg, very seldom use a top handle chainsaw pruning.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 23, 2008)

oh20.








That and some rope of course. I know , i am an idiot. Guess what? I am off to buy the most expensive hand saw there is ... right now. Probably get something that straps to my leg instead of my belt. I just have to figure out when to use it. 
Just so I don't sound even more like an idiot how do you pronounce it?


----------



## squad143 (Dec 23, 2008)

I like my Zubat. Hanging from my left hip.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Dec 23, 2008)

treemandan said:


> oh20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eeew 

I pronounce it fanno. 

Goes for 20 bucks, anything it cant cut fast enough gets a chainsaw.


----------



## Janjac (Dec 23, 2008)

Silky Zubat rules:wave:


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 23, 2008)

Customized Sugoi on the left hip, the Zubat looks like a winner too.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 23, 2008)

Wortown Mick said:


> Eeew
> 
> I pronounce it fanno.
> 
> Goes for 20 bucks, anything it cant cut fast enough gets a chainsaw.



Back the truck up. I am The Dan, you're not. post pics or pipe down.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 23, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Customized Sugoi on the left hip, the Zubat looks like a winner too.



Wouldn't be yours if it wasn't custom. Check out my saddle rating and talk to me about those fish knots you use on your butterfly cause I am going there. Also lets see the custom 16 inch razor blade ya got. I should get one , something cooler than those old coronas.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 23, 2008)

*Those old coronas*

I like old corona on my left hip, Its been there for a long time now.

Those straight blades have thier purpose too though if you really get into the 
fine pruning sometimes.

But I suck and am a dinasaur at almost 36, my saddles probably close to as old as me as well...so I dont know much really. In fact its a wonder I've made it this far.

I really do need to upgrade the saddle next spring though, lol.


----------



## serial killer (Dec 23, 2008)

I used to think the Silky Sugoi was the be all and end all of hand saws. I especially like the hook shape at the end of the blade and the handle. It extends your reach a good foot and a half when you're in a tree. Hold the blade and reach with the handle if you need to snag a rope. But it's friggin huge and can be a little unwieldy sometimes.

I got a Samurai Ichiban this year. Nice and light, sharp as heck, and about half the price of a Silky. For that price, I can just replace the saw when it gets dull, instead of messing around with changing the blade. I still like the Sugoi, but I end up using the Samurai more often now.


----------



## 1savagehunter (Dec 23, 2008)

Can't decide between the Sugoi and the Ibuki


----------



## Wortown Mick (Dec 23, 2008)

Yea, the ibuki looks nice. No problem admitting that. 


I can do a sharp lookin electrical tape job on my fanno too though.


----------



## clearance (Dec 23, 2008)

Old saws I found that I took in and had sharpened, one is a Henry Disston the other says Marshall Wells. They zing through a 2x10 in seconds. Never used them in a tree. On my climbing belt I have a cheap folding saw that is there in case I get pinched, don't use very much at all.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 23, 2008)

Iv'e had fannos and a silky sugoi. But I have a zubat and like that best. I keep it on my left thigh, within reach but out of the way when climbing.... Mike


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 23, 2008)

Sugoi/big tiger



the plastic clip needs to be replaced with something more secure so we don't have any surprise detachments. this has worked out well fer me


----------



## SustainableTree (Dec 24, 2008)

md_tree_dood said:


> Silky Sugoi worn on the leg while climbing. Gumboi for small tree pruning


:agree2:


----------



## TheKid (Dec 24, 2008)

i like the sugoi with a keychain carabiner through the little hole to attach to my saddle.


----------



## scubadude1188 (Dec 24, 2008)

How is it climbing with a saw on your leg opposed to the hip. I've always thought it would be awkward for climbing so I've never tried it. What do yall think?


----------



## polexie (Dec 25, 2008)

Zubat, hanging on left side of my belt.


----------



## 1savagehunter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Sugoi ... which size*

Do you like the larger saw with the straight end or the shorter blade with the hooked end?


----------



## ATH (Dec 27, 2008)

I have been very happy with my Sugoi. A friend told me that wesspur has them on sale for $45. Too good to not buy a second one... Then I saw they also had the Ibuki for $49. Too good to not give that a try too. 

The Ibuki looks like it is very similar to the Sugoi except it has no hook on the end, and slightly finer teeth. I don't see the point of the hook on the sugoi - doesn't bother me, but I don't use it either. I'll try to remember to report back about the Ibuki.


----------



## treeshot (Jan 11, 2009)

:deadhorse:greenchainsaw: I have been using the ibuki for 3 years now and am amazed at how well it cuts and lets you leave chainsaw on ground even with good size branches,ibuki is supposed to be jappaannese for big AXE> I love mine!


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 12, 2009)

18" Fiskars. I got it at Walmart, and the price is right. They also make a dandy 10" folding saw for about $15 that works well too. I have never bought any of the Japanes saws, so I can't make a comparison.

http://www.fiskars.com/webapp/wcs/s...ategoryId=10263&productId=10516&page=products

It cuts very nicely, and it *never* gums up with sawdust & sap like the triangular teeth can. Good curvature, so it digs in pretty firmly on each pull. It is harmless on the push stroke. The teeth are cut circular, and you can sharpen anytime you want with the same round file you sharpen your trimming saw with. _*I think the ability to keep it sharp is more important than how sharp it is when you buy it.*_

It will take out your average 2" branch in about 4-6 pulls. It is a little aggressive on 1/2" branches, so you don't want to press too hard on it in a small cut.


----------



## ATH (Jan 12, 2009)

The Sugoi is definately lighter and feels better balanced in my hand. Haven't had a chance to use it much yet, but in a few cuts it seems the Ibuki cuts just as well.


----------



## sprung22 (Jan 12, 2009)

The one with a motor attached to it...What you hold it with your hand...


----------



## 1savagehunter (Jan 12, 2009)

*ATH Thanks for the update*

Ended up buying a sugoi


----------



## masiman (Jan 12, 2009)

1savagehunter said:


> Ended up buying a sugoi



You'll like the saw but you'll hate buying replacement blade


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 12, 2009)

1savagehunter said:


> Ended up buying a sugoi


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 21, 2009)

*Leg scabbard*



scubadude1188 said:


> How is it climbing with a saw on your leg opposed to the hip. I've always thought it would be awkward for climbing so I've never tried it. What do yall think?



It works, but you have to make sure that the straps are tight. Otherwise, the tip of the handle will hit you in the bottom of the thigh. That gets annoying. I now use a sawpod to hod my sugoi.


----------



## tree md (Jan 21, 2009)

*Sugoi*



DK_stihl said:


> It works, but you have to make sure that the straps are tight. Otherwise, the tip of the handle will hit you in the bottom of the thigh. That gets annoying. I now use a sawpod to hod my sugoi.



X2

It is a little cumbersome for me to climb with it on my leg. I went the keychain carabiner attached to my hip route as well. I have been using the Sugoi for about two years now and it is a great saw but if I had it to do over again I'd go with the smaller Zubat saw. Seems like the Zubat would just be the perfect size. I believe the Brits are making a custom sheath for it to be worn on the leg if one wants. 

Just my .02. Congrats on your purchase. I think you will find that it will save you a lot of energy in the tree.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 21, 2009)

*Custom sheath*



tree md said:


> X2
> 
> It is a little cumbersome for me to climb with it on my leg. I went the keychain carabiner attached to my hip route as well. I have been using the Sugoi for about two years now and it is a great saw but if I had it to do over again I'd go with the smaller Zubat saw. Seems like the Zubat would just be the perfect size. I believe the Brits are making a custom sheath for it to be worn on the leg if one wants.
> 
> Just my .02. Congrats on your purchase. I think you will find that it will save you a lot of energy in the tree.



The sawpod is british. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## tree md (Jan 21, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> The sawpod is british. Is that what you are talking about?



Might very well be the sawpod. Can't remember to tell the truth. Just remember some of the British regulars talking about a custom leg scabbard for the Zubat a couple of years back.


----------



## davej (Jan 23, 2009)

masiman said:


> You'll like the saw but you'll hate buying replacement blade


Re: Sugoi

It can be hand sharpened a few times, right? The blade is pretty darn thick.


----------



## pbtree (Jan 24, 2009)

I like my Fanno....


----------



## yooper (Jan 25, 2009)

ya 13 inch fanno for me, gets the job done blades are cheap. take care of them they last!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 25, 2009)

We always carry a Gomtaro 300, I have an ibuki but it seldom gets to see the light of day.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Feb 2, 2009)

I always liked the corona razortooth saws, cut fast, but they are just a bit thin and like to break.

Silky sugoi on the belt and Silky F-180 in the pocket now, haven't failed me yet.


----------



## B_Turner (Oct 13, 2009)

*My new fannon 22 blade is terrible*

I just bought a replacement blade from WS for an old 22 inch fanno d handle saw I've had for a long time and have really liked for wrecking.

The new fanno blade is terrible. Won't cut for carp. The teeth are slightly different with more set, but I can't really see why it is so ineffective. (Has not been damaged as far as I can see.)

I put an old blade back on the saw, and at least it cuts okay again. But I suppose it's time to retire the saw.

Guess it's an excuse to pick up a new ibuki or maybe try a sugoi 420. I'll miss the reach of the fanno, though.


----------

